# Keeping his cool through a strange, historic day on stand



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> The corruption trial of former House speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi has pulled back the curtain on some of the closely guarded inner workings of Beacon Hill - involving lobbyists, salesmen, and alleged kickbacks.
> 
> serious, revelation dropped: Testifying under oath, Governor Deval Patrick was forced to acknowledge that his code name within the administration is Sally Reynolds.
> 
> "Are there no secrets?'' he pleaded from the witness stand, as the courtroom burst into laughter.


Governor Patrick keeps his cool during a strange, historic day on stand - The Boston Globe

Good to know that the most important thing that the media took from deval's testimony was his code name. I'll admit it's funny and I can't wait to read the MassCops take on it. But, I find it a bit annoying that the only thing I've seen on the news about his testimony had to do with his code name.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

It is nice to see that the courtroom is as much of a joke as Beacon Hill.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So he was "forced" into going along with the Speaker to get cooperation for legislation...boy isnt that "real leadership"
...time to man up Sally


----------

